# Attach UGF with a normal Mechanical filter?



## jdiaz

Ok, I was looking filter in Petco website and i found an UnderGravelFilter, and i saw how it has a tube that goes up to where the airstone is in and I kept thinking that if it was possible to connect that tube to a machanical filter that sucks in the water insted of using the airstone to trap the dirt. I have heard that UGF suck and are not worth it in the long run but i dont have normal gravel in my tank i have this Petco Gem Gravel Accents in Purple at PETCO , but in clear and white so it would make the filter suck the dirt better. Does anyone think this could work or has someone tried it before let me know. My tank gets dirty pretty quick so i might get some ghost shrimp to clean and maybe some snails, let me know what you think and give me some ideas of how you keep your aquarium clean. :shock:


----------



## Crocer

LOL, I myself have wondered this as well, but have never attempted it. In theory it should work as long as the tubes lead right under the plates and are not placed over the grates( differs on different UGF's). This also may not work with the gems though. It would also depend on the fish you have.


----------



## zof

Your idea should work, just make sure the mechanical doesn't draw too much water too fast otherwise some issue might arise.


----------



## mrbprint

Although not a true UG I have buried the pick up for my canister filters under the gravel. I took 3/4 in PVC and drilled it and with an elbow and Tee it runs the full depth of the tank and an equal length along the back and covered it with 2 in of medium gravel. Has been working great, cleaned both canisters after 4 months and was surprised at how clean they were.


----------



## jdiaz

Yeah, I have seen a picture of an UG filter made of PVC and never thought it worked but i guess yours does, that cool, I was about to get one the other day but had to buy treatment for ich on my two swordtails (quaritained in a 5 gallon) and I also bought a thermometer and then two days later a new cartage for the filter i have (did a water change and added the filter and water is super clean), and two ghost shrimp and a veiltail betta and i was out of money so could not buy an UG filter maybe next time. I love my betta. But sadly my male swordtail died yesterday so i cleaned the tank they where in and added more treatement, she seems happy and active ( at times ) though lonely and has no more salt grain llike thingies on her but i am going to wait a week or two till i move her with the betta and the mollies. OHH and i love your 75 gallon set up, i wish i had the money to buy one.


----------



## mrbprint

What I did is not a true UGF, only a prefilter for the canister. There is no reason you couldn't cover the bottom with tubes and cover with gravel. FYI the 70g is 40+ years old!!


----------



## jdiaz

That is old, good to know that it is still running, I am a beginer so i am just a teen and i am loving this.


----------

